# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Has Made its Way To Retailers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-has-made-its-way-to-retailers/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-has-made-its-way-to-retailers/"></a></div>
<strong>From Australia


</strong>I have received two reports of people buying the new Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II from retailers in Australia. The lenses are expected to hit Europe and North America by September 13, 2012.</p>
<p>Initial stock is probably already allocated to preorders, but I’m told to expect quantities to be quite good into October.</p>
<div id="attachment_11117" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/IMG_20120902_212726.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11117" title="IMG_20120902_212726" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/IMG_20120902_212726-431x575.jpg" alt="" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The first unboxed Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II | Click for Larger | Credit to Barry</p></div>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II at: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076BNK30/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0076BNK30&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## nda (Sep 2, 2012)

grouse!!!


----------



## Michael_pfh (Sep 2, 2012)

Not yet available in Bangkok, I checked today.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh joy!!!!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2012)

Finally !


----------



## M.ST (Sep 2, 2012)

Wair a few days. The EF 24-70 II comes and is great.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm excited because I presume the new lens will fit in with Canon's new, more accurate autofocus system as described by Roger Cicala in his article here:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/autofocus-reality-part-3b-canon-cameras

Short version:
The new lenses incorporate a magnetic rotation detector that creates a true closed loop focus system and greatly enhances focus accuracy when used with cameras that are designed to take advantage of it. That would be the 5DIII and the 1Dx at this time.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 2, 2012)

Great! So looking forward to my pre-order being filled and the German rumor proving incorrect. I am tiring of looking at the world with only a 16-35 mm and a 70-300 mm perspective.


----------



## liberace (Sep 2, 2012)

I wonder when the 5DIII kits w/ new 24-70mm start to ship... (Not available in all markets). I can't wait!


----------



## wilddreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

8) so over excited about the news


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 2, 2012)

I returned mine because it was soft.


----------



## canonian (Sep 2, 2012)

It's about damn time 

I just wonder when I'll receive the one I pre-ordered.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess that we need to start rumors about the Mark III now. 
It will have 5th generation IS for sure


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I guess that we need to start rumors about the Mark III now.
> It will have 5th generation IS for sure



Pff..the 5th gen IS is going to be a total fail. I'm going to wait for the 6th gen.

=Brian


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 2, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D


----------



## infared (Sep 2, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> I returned mine because it was soft.



I hope you are joking....please tell me that you are. Please.
New, fast MFT zooms are sharp and fast....Canon...make it happen.
Does anyone know of any recent reviews with the production lens????????


----------



## KitsVancouver (Sep 2, 2012)

liberace said:


> I wonder when the 5DIII kits w/ new 24-70mm start to ship... (Not available in all markets). I can't wait!



Maybe never? There was never a kit with the Mark I that I know of. Not from Canon anyways.


----------



## liberace (Sep 2, 2012)

KitsVancouver said:


> liberace said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when the 5DIII kits w/ new 24-70mm start to ship... (Not available in all markets). I can't wait!
> ...



I believe it is a kit option in Asia-Pacific markets. It might not come in one box like the 24-105mm kit (it also may, I don't know yet), but retailers are able to buy 5D3s and 24-70mm together as one at reduced prices, the same as if it was a kit. There have been 24-70mm kits advertised from day one in Australia and New Zealand at least.

*Edit/update:* Definitely exists as a kit in Australia/NZ at the very least. Last page of the launch press-release. http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/~/media/News/IMR-EOS5DMkIII/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-press-release.ashx


----------



## Stone (Sep 2, 2012)

Now I can FINALLY buy a 5DIII, woohoo!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D



According to the charts I saw, (Yes, I know they are only charts, but that's all I have) it should be just as good or better in regards to sharpness at all apertures throughout the zoom range.


----------



## DB (Sep 2, 2012)

I am looking forward to both 5DIII and 1DX images posted to CR using this new long-awaited Mk2 standard zoom, to see how it compares to my rapidly appreciating old 24-70mm f2.8 L USM lens -> not in terms of sharpness, but rather if the colour looks any different to it's predecessor. Unfortunately as a poor student it is beyond my reach, so I shall be relying upon all of you affluent aspiring amateur aficionados to grab one asap and shoot a few samples for us all to peruse.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Sep 2, 2012)

No word on this lens at all in Japan. Been to every retailer looking for a hint on when it might arrive here. Funny how Canon is a Japanese company and yet Japan is sometimes the last to receive their products.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D



At that price it better be.


----------



## willis (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish that I could buy that one but being student.. can't put over 2K just like that.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D



Unfortunately this is to be expected sharp from 80 to 95 mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> I returned mine because it was soft.


You are gonna give a heart attack to someone


----------



## drjlo (Sep 2, 2012)

$2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

drjlo said:


> $2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..


Yes I agree, it is a little on the expensive side ... but when you compare it with the price of $1900 for Nikon AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED Autofocus Lens (which I belive is 5 year old lens) EF 24-70 L II is not all that expensive (considering it is the latest technology) ... however, if Canon wants $2300 for EF 24-70 f2.8L II, it better be better than the Nikon 24-70 (at least $400 dollars worth better ) 
I am hoping Canon will have a rebate for this lens during Christmas, if not I might just bite the bullet in March 2013 and buy it.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 2, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > $2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..
> ...



why march?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that we need to start rumors about the Mark III now.
> ...


In that case I'm rooting for the 7th gen ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D


If it is as sharp as the 70-200 f2.8 L IS II, than I think it is worth its money ... but I am greedy I want more sharpness than the 70-200 f2.8 L IS II in 24-70 f2.8 L II ;D


----------



## heptagon (Sep 2, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> bbasiaga said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Sorry, to break it to you but 7th gen has FX mount.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

heptagon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > bbasiaga said:
> ...


Ha ha ha ... good one ... but if 7th gen has FX mount, I'll just have to buy D800 MK V ;D


----------



## mrjimmy (Sep 3, 2012)

Its way to much money.. Its wont even focus with the lenses cap on for my night shots. 8) Well ok maybe someday if I get a big tax return.


----------



## ljiang (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone tell why the lens image on the box has silver ring instead of standard red ring for L type lens?


----------



## Etienne (Sep 3, 2012)

drjlo said:


> $2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..



I agree. I think the 70-200L IS II came out at $2499. I waited a year, and there were multiple sales, I bought one in a combination promotion, and my price on that lens was around $2000.

I suspect you'll be able to pick the 24-70L II for under $2000 when the sales start. Still pricey though


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 3, 2012)

ljiang said:


> Can someone tell why the lens image on the box has silver ring instead of standard red ring for L type lens?



I think the image on the box is a black and white image - the red ring looks like silver in a B&W image.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D
> ...



You're not the only one   ........I spent quite a bit of $$$ this year, first 5D III and now 24-70 II.


----------



## birtembuk (Sep 3, 2012)

Come to Papa, baby ......    ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 3, 2012)

I do not think Canon has released a product recently that did not have at least one issue with it. Even the 1D X required a new firmware.

I would wait to see what is wrong with this lens, let them fix it, and then buy that one!

Of course, Canon might surprise us.....


----------



## M.ST (Sep 3, 2012)

My EF 24-70 II is very sharp and you can focus very quick with it. 

But I don´t know how big are the fabrication tolerances from Canon.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Same here. 5DIII, 70-200 2.8II, 100 2.8L, 16-35II, 600EX, etc, etc. I didn't mind the pushbacks at all...gave me time to save for the 24-70II.  8)


----------



## canonian (Sep 3, 2012)

M.ST said:


> My EF 24-70 II is very sharp and you can focus very quick with it.
> 
> But I don´t know how big are the fabrication tolerances from Canon.



You have one already !?!?

Where are you located? The United States? If so, which state? Where did you get the lens from?

Just wonder when I'll get mine from Adorama.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 3, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> You're not the only one   ........I spent quite a bit of $$$ this year, first 5D III and now 24-70 II.



Same here. 5DIII, 70-200 2.8II, 100 2.8L, 16-35II, 600EX, etc, etc. I didn't mind the pushbacks at all...gave me time to save for the 24-70II.  8)
[/quote]
You lucky lot ... I wish I can pre-order one right now ... but that ain't gonna happen till Dec 2012 or March 2013, unless I wanna be murdered by the wife :'(


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 3, 2012)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 3, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> ;D ;D ;D


Good one ... Nicely done


----------



## 87vr6 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll make sure I hold my breath for it... Here are the flyers at my local camera shop in Japan... from Feb. And you can see on the one that the release date was changed to july 2012...


----------



## mrmarks (Sep 3, 2012)

I need to see pictures taken with this lens!


----------



## jdear (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes it is true, I phoned the australian shop I preordered my 24-70 from, they are fulfilling June orders at the moment, Im somewhere in August. 

About bloody time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSSSSSSS...............sooner than I thought. PLEASE BE sharp at f2.8 from 24 through 70, just like his big brother 70-200 f2.8 IS II ;D ;D ;D
> ...



+1........because of MTF, therefore, I have this lens on pre-order. Crs says this will arrive north america sep 13th. I will be on my business trip from Sep 15th - 25th. I'm not sure I'll be getting the lens before I take off. :'(


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Yep, I've one on pre-order too. I sold all of my primes in that range and am only going to keep "a light kit" down in those focal lengths, although not light in price


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I guess you sold: 24L, 35L, and 50L ??? These are GREAT primes. Swapping lenses is not fun at all...let just hope this mrk II be "DA LENS"...otherwise I'll be VERY


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 3, 2012)

I should rephrase I suppose. I sold my 35L, 50's, and 24-105L, and kept my 16-35L and 24L. Since I only shoot sports anymore, I had to. I just can't justify having all those lenses down there, when I mainly shoot 85 to 400. The 24-70L II lens will be much more useful to someone like me vs. the primes. 

You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 3, 2012)

Etienne said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > $2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..
> ...



Not a huge discount, but one authorized USA retailer is taking pre-orders at $2184 with free shipping.
But for those who need it instantly for upcoming trip or fall foliage or late summer/fall weddings/model shoots etc. well $115 off is better than nothing. If you wait 10-18 months I bet you can get it for $1950 though. I suspect $115 off is the best you'll do for 4-6 months though, but who knows....


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 3, 2012)

Has there been any info on the distortion of the mk2? I've googled but could not find anything on it - too early I suppose...

Cheers!


----------



## tron (Sep 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane



May I ask why it is easier to get rid of 35L ?


----------



## dave (Sep 4, 2012)

Interestingly, Teds Cameras in Australia has the website listing the 24-70mm ii as very limited stock, which has been changed from pre-order in the last day or so. Does this mean they have done their pre-orders and actually have available stock? Could it be!!!


----------



## dave (Sep 4, 2012)

tron said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane
> ...



My take is that on full frame the 35L is not great up to f/2.8.


----------



## Jason Beiko (Sep 4, 2012)

drjlo said:


> $2300 is still pretty hard to swallow for f/2.8 zoom. Just like many people, likely will wait a year or so for a little price drop and Canon rebate..




Really.....2300! That is outrageous.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 4, 2012)

tron said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane
> ...



Because it's not as sharp. It's not even as sharp as the 24-70L I at 35mm from f/2.8 and beyond. It may go to wider apertures, but it was really easy to sell it due to those reasons.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane



I actually might get rid of the 24 1.4 and one day add a 35L.
Granted I am insane. But still.

If the 24-70 delivers a monster 24mm then you have that for landscapes and general work and yet for general shots and low DOF, on FF, I feel 35mm is more overall useful than 24mm so yeah I could see selling the 24L and getting the 24-70 and, if I had one, keeping the 35L. But the 24-70 does needs to deliver in spades at 24mm. It would seem hard for it too but slower lenses are easier to design well and the price is insane, I mean, one element from a 300 2.8 probably had more in it than all 24-70 elements combined and it sold for less than twice as much not so long ago. The MTF from Canon actually show it to be better than the prime 24 1.4 II. So....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 4, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get rid of the 24L. No sane person, regardless of what they are shooting, that, once they have, can ever sell that lens. That'd just be insane
> ...



The MTF of the 24-70L I shows that it's better than the 35L, which it is, because I've owned both. Yes, the version I lens. So certainly the 24-70L II will be much better than the 35L. That's why I sold the 35L; I don't shoot many photos wider than f/2.8 and even the mark I was sharper than the 35L, at 35mm. However, if you need to go wider than 2.8, then of course the lens is very useful.

The 35mm focal length is more useful on FF, which is why I'm getting the 24-70L II; it is sharper at 35mm than the 35L.


----------



## birtembuk (Sep 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Well, all comes down to personal preferences and nothing's wrong with that. For me, I'll sure keep my 35L together with the 24-70II as it is my choice 50mm (or 56 for that matter) on cropped sensors. Plus, until there's an mkII, it's still the king of the fast 35's around.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The MTF of the 24-70L I shows that it's better than the 35L



I have to ask this: am I missing something, are the first reviews up? Charts are all fine, but for month people have been stating how great the 24-70ii just because it's that expensive and lacks IS (so iq has to be even better). And afaik one problem of the mk1 was bad quality control and there were many mediocre lenses around, but no one has compared the mk2 samples for duds - but again, because of $2000 qc has to be stellar?

I'd advise some caution, though even I am considering the new 24-70 because yesterday I realized again how important a fast and precise af is (like on my 70-300L)...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 4, 2012)

You definitely missed something. I said Mark I, not II. I also owned both, and Bryan Carnathan says the same thing. I'm not arguing that everyone should get rid of the prime. It's a great prime. I bought it didn't I? Someone simply asked me why I sold that vs. the 24L, and the reasons I've stated are why. Because the 24L and even the 24-70L I are both sharper. That's all.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > The MTF of the 24-70L I shows that it's better than the 35L
> ...



Where do you see people stating this???

Most CRs members believe mrk II going to be "THE LENS" because of MTF chart, not because of the expensive price tag.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> You definitely missed something. I said Mark I, not II.



Wupps, sorry, I misread this. Actually I just grabbed your post as a random example of people predicting the 24-70 II as "the lens", I just happened to quote the wrong one 



Dylan777 said:


> Most CRs members believe mrk II going to be "THE LENS" because of MTF chart, not because of the expensive price tag.



Neither you nor me can say what "most cr members" believe, but I have the definite impression that the high price tag contributes to the high expectations. Unless I read the first real reviews of the final product, I don't rely on any mtf charts (that were made before the lens was delayed and modified, mind you) to make it into every real world lens after qc.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You definitely missed something. I said Mark I, not II.
> ...



Eh you're right, I'm not much into charts either I guess. I'm just really hoping


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You definitely missed something. I said Mark I, not II.
> ...



What about when you buy NEW car, do you rely on manufacture est. mpg? or medicine?


*There are 12 stages(I'll list 8 here) in designing new product:*
1. Wish List spec+ features - usually come from marketing team
2. Design & protoype to wish list. reviews and approves by marketing
3. Beta build: minor adjustment usually improvment, build prototype near production level(where you get your MTF chart)
4. Reviews & collects feedbacks from trusted users(not public yet)
5. Final review + very minor chance(s), almost no chance in hardware
6. Pilot build: 99.5% production level, dealers get to play at this level
7. Production build

8. If build by 3rd party, price quote will be sent out to qualified contractors


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 4, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> What about when you buy NEW car, do you rely on manufacture est. mpg? or medicine?
> 
> 
> *There are 12 stages(I'll list 8 here) in designing new product:*
> ...



If I can jump into your interesting discussion I'd change it a little bit making it better fit - in my opinion - to Canon.

1. Design and discover something in the lab
2. Patent it
3. Ask marketing what it's worth and if/when should go into production
4. Estimate production costs and give it to marketing so they could work with sales on profit margin
5. Put it into the box and place onto the shelve
6. After X years take the box off the shelve
7. Recalculate costs and price. 
8. Add 25%-30% to the price.
9. Make announcement
10. Send box to the factory with a note "make me more of these but change the font and make the red ring more shiny"


There can be step 6.5 - Take another box off the shelve with similar contents inside and decide (or throw a coin) which box leave and which to take

The question remains on the decision process: which box and when should we take off the shelve? Maybe the cleaning lady in the warehouse decides looking on the dust amount?


----------



## dave (Sep 5, 2012)

M.ST said:


> My EF 24-70 II is very sharp and you can focus very quick with it.
> 
> But I don´t know how big are the fabrication tolerances from Canon.



Dude, if you've got one how about posting some actual photos ???


----------



## newera (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a play with the 24-70 II yesterday in Adelaide, South Australia. Put it on the 1D X and 5DIII, felt lighter than series one straight away, love the rubber rings, shame about the hood design, from the few shots I snapped it looked very sharp! most likely sharper than the 70-200 II. The Canon rep said there's a few around now


----------



## tx8koibito (Sep 5, 2012)

Arrived early Sept


----------



## canonian (Sep 5, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> Arrived early Sept



I'm jealous ;D Where are you located and where did you get it from?


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



That was the first thing that made me think of awesome, and if I'm not mistaken, it should be as sharp if not sharper than the 70-200 2.8 II.


----------



## dave (Sep 5, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> Arrived early Sept



Congratulations!

Now, all you've got to do is stick it on the camera, take some photos and post them here.

...also don't post photos of it next to a lens with 'Image Stabiliser' on it. Who knows what confusion or involutary reactions that might create.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2012)

dave said:


> ...also don't post photos of it next to a lens with 'Image Stabiliser' on it. Who knows what confusion or involutary reactions that might create.



 but we figured out that IS on a standard zoom is for sissies and Tokina-amateurs only!

But actually there is another distinction between the cheap kit-lens 24-105L and the real lens 24-70ii: The lens data is not written between the red ring and the lens hood, so Canon might really consider this as "the" lens as no small print with tech details is necessary? But I'm still waiting for the first reviews, please someone post some shots his doorknob in the meantime


----------



## dave (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> dave said:
> 
> 
> > ...also don't post photos of it next to a lens with 'Image Stabiliser' on it. Who knows what confusion or involutary reactions that might create.
> ...



Maybe there were so many delays and adjustments they actually forgot what it was? Maybe it is their new minimalist approach...minimal features, maximum price.

I am actually not that jaded its just that when I first saw the IS in the poster's photo I got all warm and fuzzy imagining canon's press release to us loyal fans...

"Dear friends

Canon (insert region here) wishes to apologize for all of the delays, false promises and that it didn't make the D800. However in addition to our previous gift to you all the 70-200mm is ii we deligtedly advise that we have pulled a shifty (giggle) and actually included IS for you all, except the sissies, you can keep the mark I for a real challenge. No thanks necessary - we do it for love..."


----------



## tx8koibito (Sep 5, 2012)

canonian said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived early Sept
> ...




Hi im from Melb Aus, Got it from my local CPS dealer.


----------



## dave (Sep 5, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> canonian said:
> 
> 
> > tx8koibito said:
> ...



Woohoo! Whose calling Australia backwards now?

Maybe Canon felt sorry for us after our dismal failure the Olympics and threw us a bone.

Don't mention that you didn't even need to preorder or you will prompt wholesale virtual apoplexy.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 5, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> Arrived early Sept



CONGRATULATION tx8koibito.....I'm in the US and waiting for mine to be arrived, not sure when :-[ :-[ :-[

POst some pics ;D


----------



## tx8koibito (Sep 5, 2012)

Mounted.....!!!






Ready for a sunny day test run tomorrow.... 

But here a sample in low light....!!! NO FLASH






Straight off camera..... no PP, RAW converted to Jpeg and resized to 2MB for uploading

ISO 6400 F2.8 1/30 via 1DX


----------



## dave (Sep 5, 2012)

It is real!

Thanks for obliging. Have fun with it.


----------



## scottgoh (Sep 6, 2012)

i have not follow the full thread.
i am in south australia and i went to the retailer here yesterday. its selling for AUD2499 the 24-70LII. they have 2 in stock and i saw one... 
Scott


----------



## tx8koibito (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok after handling this lens for the last fews day I decided to give everyone a quick review from my experience.

The box came with no cd just an instruction booklet and the pouch + hood. Lens are wrap in the same way all other l lens are being wrap.

Upon holding the lens next to the 24-105 you immediately felt the different in quality, the new lens felt much more plasticky compare to the 24-105 the same feeling you get from the 100 macro in which I think it is a draw back. Weight wise they are very identical only a tab heavier with the new lens due to its front element.

The Zooming felt much tighter than the 24-105 but are smooth no complaint there
However the locking switch make a loud click noise one switched.
Hood are exactly the same feel with the 70-200ii which resist well to small scratches same size as the 24-105 but are more stiffer
Mounting the lens onto the body is quite stable as there is no play between the two which is better than the 85 1.2
In term of image quality I have only taken low light image (as posted) contrast is superb and focus are sharp and accurate felt it is faster than the 70-200ii Even with cir pola filters

Image quality is as expected for that price a sharp and well contrast image straigh off camera

Mounted on the 1dx it is a beast of a combo as it's release the full potential of auto focus very well predicted focus and are extremely accurate. Had no trouble focusing in low light with moving object

Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...

More better review once I set out on my first photoshoot with flash

Thank you


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 6, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for the review tx8koibito. Can't wait to get my hands on one ;D.


----------



## jpjeff (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW looks amazing ! ! 

just got a call from my camera shop arrived here is Singapore with limited supply going to collect tonight


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 6, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...



So for a $2000+ standard zoom it isn't "the" lens after all - I know the "plastic" feeling from my 100L lens, and the fact that the 24-105L *with* IS feels more sturdy isn't that impressive for the new lens. But it really doesn't matter, for people needing/wanting f2.8 and a fast af (i.e. not Tamron) will buy it anyway no matter what.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> > Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...
> ...



I agree. If this is to be considered as a tool allowing make more money - it will be selling like hell.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 6, 2012)

The images taken with the EF 24-70 II production model are sharp from edge to edge, had perfect color and no visible CA and you can superfast focus.

I don´t miss an IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> Ok after handling this lens for the last fews day I decided to give everyone a quick review from my experience.
> 
> The box came with no cd just an instruction booklet and the pouch + hood. Lens are wrap in the same way all other l lens are being wrap.
> 
> ...



Thanks tx8koibito for your quick thoughts on mrk II. This is good news for all Canon shooters. Can't wait....


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> > Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...
> ...



So...what wrong with lighter and faster AF lens? .....If you want heavier and slower, get the Tamron. 

How do you feel shooting with plastic 60D?


----------



## K-amps (Sep 6, 2012)

M.ST said:


> The images taken with the EF 24-70 II production model are sharp from edge to edge, had perfect color and no visible CA and you can superfast focus.
> 
> I don´t miss an IS



Thanks for the vote of confidence M.ST, do you have any samples you can post?


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> > Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...
> ...



I like the feel (and sharpness, color, AF and IS) of my 100 L. I hope the new 24-70 II is like it in these ways (even without the IS). My 24-105 was nice but I think the 24-70 will be better (and it should be) - I will make up the difference in price shortly by being able to use it in more situations than the 24-105 (I shoot a lot of sports). I placed my order with B&H on 2/12 this year - hopefully I am near the front of the pre-order list and will get mine soon.


----------



## bp (Sep 6, 2012)

Sample pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.ST (Sep 6, 2012)

Some more infos about the feeling.

Canon reduces the weight of the lens because they got al lot of mail from pros that demand a lens with lower weight. If you work over 8 hours with the EF 70-200 2.8 II IS you know the pain in you arm for the first weeks working with it.

But the medal has two sides, lower weight always means that you have to make compromises in durability and product quality.

I report a lot of wishes to Canon for this lens. But they ignore a lot of them.

If you have this lens try out aperture stars in a low light situation with f16 or f22 and you see what I mean.

Compared to the prototype I am a little bit disappointed by the product quality (I don´t mean the AF and the optical quality). But I learn in the last years, that cameras and lenses you use professional only have a limited lifetime even by the best care. 

If you want have a 2.8 zoom in this focal range from Canon get it. 

I buy the 24-105 IS a few years ago and sell it after three days use. Never seen such a optical quality in any other lens before. It´s absolutely a shame that Canon put the old 24-105 IS in a kit with the new 5D Mark III.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> How do you feel shooting with plastic 60D?



Strangely, I feel more confident than when I bought it, because from experience I now know that if anything breaks it's the lens first, then the rear or top lcd. But more sturdy is certainly better, that's why I am quite critical towards my 100L "plastic" lens.

For my 2cents, I'd rather carry 100g more with the 24-70 and a sturdier body because 800g or 900g doesn't make that much of a difference, it's nowhere near my 70-300L or even the 70-200L



Dylan777 said:


> If you want heavier and slower, get the Tamron.



Excuse me, but that's bs - or are you implying that a lens can be either heavy/sturdy *or* have a fast af and good sharpness? No, it's quite alright for me to be critical towards the Canon trend to plastic quality (60d, 100L, 24-70ii) even if I own two of the said items.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 6, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I report a lot of wishes to Canon for this lens. But they ignore a lot of them.



So you are allowed to talk about the prototypes now?



M.ST said:


> If you have this lens try out aperture stars in a low light situation with f16 or f22 and you see what I mean.



Well, since few people have the lens - what do yo mean  ?



M.ST said:


> Compared to the prototype I am a little bit disappointed by the product quality (I don´t mean the AF and the optical quality).



So the prototype you used was heavier and sturdier? Do you see any benefits by what Canon changed?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 7, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> > Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...
> ...



Who cares about the so-called plastic feel of the 100L if it performs well and that makes it lighter. For all you know it might hold up to impacts better or be less expensive to repair from a drop (plastic tamron got dropped, front bit cracked, bought new front plastic for $5, snapped it on, all good, if the 17-40L had had the same fall the 'sturdy' front metal would have bent and the whole thing would've been at least $200 from Canon to fix, I'm sure).


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 7, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Who cares about the so-called plastic feel of the 100L if it performs well and that makes it lighter. For all you know it might hold up to impacts better or be less expensive to repair from a drop



Well, I care  and btw I'd really like to know if my 100L really is more plastic or if it's just my impression. Sadly, sharpness gets tested no ends in reviews, but about lens build quality it's mostly just subjective opinions or fun videos on youtube with people setting lenses on fire.


----------



## liberace (Sep 11, 2012)

(As posted on another thread) The 5D3 w/24-70mm in a kit is also shipping (in Australia at least).


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 12, 2012)

I just received a call and my 24-70 II is here...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> I just received a call and my 24-70 II is here...



That's awesome ....are you in the US?


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I am in Fresno, CA


----------



## libertyranger (Sep 12, 2012)

liberace said:


> (As posted on another thread) The 5D3 w/24-70mm in a kit is also shipping (in Australia at least).



Is this something only done in Australia? That would be great if it came to the US


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> Yes, I am in Fresno, CA



That's great....I'm in Foutain Valley, CA 92708. I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## liberace (Sep 12, 2012)

libertyranger said:


> liberace said:
> 
> 
> > (As posted on another thread) The 5D3 w/24-70mm in a kit is also shipping (in Australia at least).
> ...



I'm not sure. For the moment I think it is Australia / New Zealand only. I can only find mention of this kit in press releases from Canon in Australia and New Zealand. None from UK, Europe, Hong Kong, Japan or the USA. A quick google search and I could only find Australian sites selling it. Might come to the USA eventually, who knows?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

Willing to pay a premium on top of a premium? Someone is selling it on Amazon for $2600 http://goo.gl/NhREj


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Willing to pay a premium on top of a premium? Someone is selling it on Amazon for $2600 http://goo.gl/NhREj



I'm going to buy it and re-sell for $2800 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MarkIII (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine is in the store, has been since this morning, just haven't been able to go pick it up. Tomorrow shall be the day! Some guy wanted to give me money to defer this lens to him and then I would get the next one. But at the earliest it would be a couple weeks. Needless to say I am still picking up my lens tomorrow since I have a wedding this weekend and more the next 2 weekends.


----------



## faif (Sep 13, 2012)

I received my new 24-70LII today from Amazon here in Germany. Great lense 

I am looking forward to test it against the new Tamron 24-70, 35L and 85L this evening.


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ordered from B&H on 2/20/12 - see a shipping number on my account this morning! Should go out today but might not get here until next week. Could have used it last night at a bonfire . . .


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 13, 2012)

acoll123 said:


> Ordered from B&H on 2/20/12 - see a shipping number on my account this morning! Should go out today but might not get here until next week. Could have used it last night at a bonfire . . .



Received the tracking number today, lens will arrive tomorrow. CAN"T WAIT


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered from B&H on 2/20/12 - see a shipping number on my account this morning! Should go out today but might not get here until next week. Could have used it last night at a bonfire . . .
> ...



I'm #4 on the list here. Hopefully within the next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 13, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered from B&H on 2/20/12 - see a shipping number on my account this morning! Should go out today but might not get here until next week. Could have used it last night at a bonfire . . .
> ...



Congrats! 

MY local shop in Indy received initial shipment Sep 11th. This idiot is still waiting for his.


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered from B&H on 2/20/12 - see a shipping number on my account this morning! Should go out today but might not get here until next week. Could have used it last night at a bonfire . . .
> ...



Congratulations!


----------

